# front fin gone



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

one of my caribe pectoral fin is gone...will it grow back??? thankx


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kind of vague. Was it bitten off? If it is just the fin it will grow back but if there was body meat taken with the fin it most likely wont.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u have a pic it will help alot


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Your peck fin will grow back. If the fin has been bitten into the flesh then perhaps not, but if the fin is just nipped down to a nub it will grow back in a week or two.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Your peck fin will grow back. If the fin has been bitten into the flesh then perhaps not, but if the fin is just nipped down to a nub it will grow back in a week or two.:nod:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

should grow back if all the fish's meat is there


----------

